# Di It will be 3 months this Saturday



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I will throw an extra rose in the ocean tomorrow for beautiful Di. Hugs


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

My heart goes out to you! Loss is a terrible thing!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I will think of you and Di on Saturday. I know she is running free at the bridge with your Golda and other GRF bridge goldens. Anniversaries are so hard! I am glad Max is doing better.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My heart goes out to you as I am in the same place. A friend of mine(aka Game Boy) made a DVD of my Cookie's life... my husband and I sat down and finally watched it last Sunday. Tears were streaming down our faces and the empathy dogs(Samantha, George, and Mick) were trying to climb in our laps to console us. It is so hard, isn't it? I, am feeling, that I didn't have long enough to say goodbye. All of my best wishes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. She was a princess. So much changed in last couple months. I think about this time last year and plans we had for this summer, not knowing my boy will leave us. Sometimes I wish we move out from this house, here everything reminds me on my boy. Then I think how will Buddy find us if we leave. I am still waiting for him to get into the house staring thru sunroom door. Sometimes I think this pain will never end.
Run free sweet Princes with your golden friends at Bridge. Hugs to you and Max.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

That was so well written...I'm sure Di has made the journey with you, just not in the physical.
Di is watching over you! I'm sending you strength! Know that you're not alone!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Pam sending you tons of hugs. Moving is so stressful, but leaving memories is so hard. Keep me posted on the progress and give Max kisses for us. I wish we didn't have to lose our babies.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of your support. I know that you've all lost at least one golden near and dear to your heart and you know the pain first hand.

About an hour ago, we took our bed down. We found 2 of my socks there and Di's fur. She just loved to get Mommies socks and sleep with them. It is so hard:no::no::no::no:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As you know, I have 3 at the Rainbow Bridge. There is still so much sadness. So I put up photos on my photo album of the ones I've lost and of the ones left behind. It's nice that Di left you momentos. Cherish those socks!! The fur is never ending...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

thinking of you today and knowing exactly how you feel cause today is 3 months for us as well...we miss her so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> thinking of you today and knowing exactly how you feel cause today is 3 months for us as well...We miss our Maddie so terribly...


I am so sorry for both of you, know exactly what you're going through. It will be six months in a few more days since we lost our boy and his 16th birthday is coming up at the end of the month, that is going to be the hardest for me. 

The first day we were totally numb, the next several days, weeks, were hard then the first month since he left us. As the months have passed it is getting a little easier but we sure do miss him and think about him everyday almost all day long. 

You're both in my thoughts and prayers, may time ease your pain.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> thinking of you today and knowing exactly how you feel cause today is 3 months for us as well...we miss her so much.


I've wondered how you were doing. I remember after the vet left our home, when I went to log on, I saw your post. It was so terrible to see Maddie was gone the same day as Di. I had been following your post for months and celebrating for you that beautiful Maddie was defying the odds. Then I had no clue that we would be loosing our girl to the same monster. A wise forum member told me that we were now part of the club that no one wanted to belong to. This terrible disease is taking so many golden babes. It is so hard to read as one by one it claims our kids!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so sorry for both of you, know exactly what you're going through. It will be six months in a few more days since we lost our boy and his 16th birthday is coming up at the end of the month, that is going to be the hardest for me.
> 
> The first day we were totally numb, the next several days, weeks, were hard then the first month since he left us. As the months have passed it is getting a little easier but we sure do miss him and think about him everyday almost all day long.
> 
> You're both in my thoughts and prayers, may time ease your pain.


May time ease your pain as well Carolina Mom. You will be in our thoughts and prayers as this difficult milestone comes up for you. It is wonderful to have them and enjoy a long life with them, but even at 20 it would not be long enough. We lost Golda at almost 17. It is still terrible to loose them. As they get older, you get so dependant on their golden light. So hard as it fades.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

this brought tears to my eyes. It's hard losing a member of the family. Thanks for sharing this though and enjoy Max and give him lots of hugs


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

THinking and Di today and sending hopes, thoughts, and prayers that your sadness be tempered by happy memories of your girls.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

My heart is going out to you, i wish there was something I could say to help ease your sorrow. Di is with you though, wherever you are...she is there too. I believe that for all of us.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm thinking about you today as you remember your sweet girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Princess Di's rose


----------



## Teddy's Mom2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

Reading your post brought me to tears. I will also be thinking of you and Di this weekend. I know exactly how you are feeling. It will be three months this Friday since my Sweet Buddy passed away and I don't know if I will ever get over the loss of his beautiful soul. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Princess Di's rose


SM- Thats the sweetest thing that someone has done in a while!! Thanks so much. I know that Di was smiling down at the beautiful yellow rose. She loved the beach. Big Hugs to you and Jordan.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone for your thoughts and support on this very hard day. We have been up all night packing. Will probably not have much of a chance to get on while we make our 2700 mile journey to South Carolina. You are all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your thoughts and support on this very hard day. We have been up all night packing. Will probably not have much of a chance to get on while we make our 2700 mile journey to South Carolina. You are all in our thoughts and prayers.


I'm saying prayers for your family's safe journey to South Carolina.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I wish you have safe trip to your new destination.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> May time ease your pain as well Carolina Mom. You will be in our thoughts and prayers as this difficult milestone comes up for you. It is wonderful to have them and enjoy a long life with them, but even at 20 it would not be long enough. We lost Golda at almost 17. It is still terrible to loose them. As they get older, you get so dependant on their golden light. So hard as it fades.


Thank you, I'm hoping on his birthday, that it will be a celebration of his life with us-we had 15.5 wonderful years with him. 



Teddy's Mom2011 said:


> Reading your post brought me to tears. I will also be thinking of you and Di this weekend. I know exactly how you are feeling. It will be three months this Friday since my Sweet Buddy passed away and I don't know if I will ever get over the loss of his beautiful soul. You are in my thoughts!


Hugs to you also, I don't think the loss, hurt or emptiness you feel ever goes away, but it does getter with time. There have been so many goldens that have left us this year- so sad and so heartbreaking. 

I believe they will always be with us, they're watching over us and waiting for us until the day we are together again.

*Princess Di*-I pray for a safe journey to you and your family as you travel to SC.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDI you are so loved. You will always be in your Mom and Dad's hearts!!
Please give my Smooch and Snobear big kisses at the Bridge!!
Praying for a safe journey to South Carolina for your family!!


----------

